
Network programming with Go (2012) - neiesc
https://jan.newmarch.name/go/
======
karma_vaccum123
This book appeared very shortly after Go hit 1.0. It was an invaluable
resource at the time. Now, maybe not so much, but thanks to Jan for putting in
the work when it was dearly needed by the community.

~~~
jdcarter
Agreed, I was looking through the examples in the HTTP chapter and they're not
very idiomatic Go code by today's standards. For HTTP at least, you're better
off following the examples from the official Go documentation than following
this book.

------
tptacek
I can't speak to the rest of the book, which seems like a pretty ambitious
effort, but the crypto content needs to be burned out of it with a scorching
torch.

~~~
ajankovic
What resources on security would you recommend for developers that are not
specializing in security?

There are a lot of land mines of misinformation on the Internet today.

~~~
tptacek
"Security" is a big topic. For cryptography, a good (but inadequate) starting
point is _Cryptography Engineering_. If you write cryptography the way this
book suggests you should, you will implement egregious vulnerabilities.

------
squiguy7
This is quite dated considering it says "v1.0, 27 April 2012".

It also is for Go version 1 which explains why some of the packages are no
longer available.

~~~
mseepgood
Go is backwards-compatible since version 1. All standard library packages are
still there. Only chapter 14 and 15 predate Go 1.

------
jaforres
We thought the book had some good parts. If you want to see more examples,
Russ Whites' blog [http://ntwrk.guru/](http://ntwrk.guru/) actually dissects a
network protocol stack written in go. He goes fairly deep as the protocols are
open sourced and written in go. He mainly focuses on BGP in GO. Fun read. Very
insightful.

------
misiti3780
This is off-top a bit (sorry for that) but does anyone know a good auth
framework that plugs into a martini, etc.

I basically am hoping for something written in go that works almost as
seamlessly as django auth module (or ROR if you prefer ruby).

~~~
astockwell
For martini specifically, there are a couple libs found under martini-contrib
community [1], but nothing on the maturity level of django/rails. It's still
fairly wild-west unless you're content using http basic auth.

[1] [https://github.com/martini-contrib/](https://github.com/martini-contrib/)

~~~
misiti3780
thanks!

